

Curiosity: Monitoring Execution of Space Craft Flight Software - JabavuAdams
http://compass.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/ws-slides/havelund.pdf

======
agnokapathetic
Here's the paper: <http://www.havelund.com/Publications/logscope10.pdf>

And a number of interesting articles citing it. <http://goo.gl/LGZnT>

A Few applications:

\- Formally verifying programs not designed for formal verification. See for
<http://www.cs.man.ac.uk/~howard/Papers/ruler-tutorial.pdf> example to
instrument Java programs for runtime verification using AspectJ

\- Using automata for log-analysis, immediately useful to any internet company
with large amounts of logs, imagine an automata DSL to analyze data flows from
Flume/Scribe into Hadoop

